# Happy Birthday Marines!



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 10, 2009)

To all Marines, current or formerly serving: Semper Fi!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7Bicfc9dp0]YouTube - 2009 Marine Corps Birthday Message[/ame]


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Nov 10, 2009)

Just had our celebration here in the Republic of Georgia. Heading back to the states tomorrow morning then Mojave Viper from the 14th of Nov-Dec 10th or 11th.


----------



## eqdj (Nov 10, 2009)

Proudly served from '87-'91 with the 3rd Light Armored Vehicle Battalion (then the 3rd Light Armored Infantry Battalion) at 29 Palms, on the USS Denver, and at Camp Hansen

Happy Birthday Marines
Semper Fi!


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 10, 2009)

If I were born/raised American, I'd probably join the marine corp


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 10, 2009)

SEMPER FI FELLOW MARINES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Other than Rich and myself any other former/active Marines?


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 10, 2009)

Semper Fi!

(I'm not a Marine, but every other male in my family is. I caught serious grief for going USAF. I have a deep love and respect for the Corps.)

Today I'll be wearing the 1st Division cap given to me by my Uncle Roland, a China Marine who fought at Guadalcanal, was seriously wounded, amazingly restored, fought the entire Pacific campaign, and served out the rest of his career until retirement. I started my day by calling him. His health is beginning to fail. But, man, is he still a Marine. He asked me to do three things with him this morning: Sing the Marine Corps hymn, recite the Rifleman's Creed, and prayer for the Corps. I'm still in tears remembering his words this morning.

God give us more God fearing Marines!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 10, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G244qP70_o&feature=related"]Semper Fidelis[/ame]

-----Added 11/10/2009 at 07:17:03 EST-----

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm-3y17uuJU&feature=related"]Marine Hymn[/ame]

From the Halls of Montezuma,
To the shores of Tripoli;
We fight our country's battles
In the air, on land, and sea;
First to fight for right and freedom
And to keep our honor clean;
We are proud to claim the title
Of United States Marine.

Our flag's unfurled to every breeze
From dawn to setting sun;
We have fought in every clime and place
Where we could take a gun;
In the snow of far-off Northern lands
And in sunny tropic scenes;
You will find us always on the job
The United States Marines.

Here's health to you and to our Corps
Which we are proud to serve;
In many a strife we've fought for life
And never lost our nerve;
If the Army and the Navy
Ever look on Heaven’s scenes;
They will find the streets are guarded
By United States Marines.

Again in 1941, we sailed a north'ard course
and found beneath the midnight sun, the Viking and the Norse.
The Iceland girls were slim and fair, and fair the Iceland scenes,
and the Army found in landing there, the United States Marines.

-----Added 11/10/2009 at 07:18:39 EST-----


----------



## Der Pilger (Nov 10, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> SEMPER FI FELLOW MARINES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Other than Rich and myself any other former/active Marines?



Yes sir: Served from 1988 to 1992. My unit (1st Battalion, 5th Marines) was the first USMC unit to go to Saudi Arabia in the summer of 1990 for Operations Desert Shield/Storm.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Marine Corps! May the Lord grant you the courage, valor, tenacity, and honor to be victorious in all your endeavors. Semper Fi!


----------



## matt01 (Nov 10, 2009)

Semper Fi!

97-01 - 3/1


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for y'all's service!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 10, 2009)

Andrew P.C. said:


> Just had our celebration here in the Republic of Georgia. Heading back to the states tomorrow morning then Mojave Viper from the 14th of Nov-Dec 10th or 11th.



Andrew,

Noticed you're looking for a Church in San Diego. Don't forget to check out Danny Hyde's Church in Oceanside. There's also an OPC Church in Vista where I have many dear friends.


----------



## Zenas (Nov 10, 2009)

Easily my favorite branch of the military. There's still a part of me that wants to join. (I tried to join but was deemed permanently medically disqualified because I had acne. If I had gone though, I would have never met my wife, at least not that I can tell.)


----------

